# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Tumor treatment catching the scientific world's attention

## phild01

...but many years off.  Research gives mesothelioma sufferers hope | SBS News

----------


## Marc

They are trying in different ways to help the immune system to do it's job more efficiently in different ways. Marking the cancer cells to make them 'visible' to the white cells is another way. It's all taking too long. 
That and restoring the spinal cord are such basic problems and yet we have been at it for so long with no results.

----------


## phild01

This one is showing good promise.

----------


## chrisp

> ...but many years off.  Research gives mesothelioma sufferers hope | SBS News

  That's good news. It maybe a small step and the cure may still be long way away, but it is a step in the right direction.

----------


## Marc

Another reason given for cancer is that the immune system is too busy fighting off small stuff, be it environmental, diet, stress related and it is overwhelmed by that excess of tasks. That is the point of taking antioxidants to alleviate what is called the oxidative stress. It does seem thought that there are way to many announcements and very little practical results.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Vitamin B17

----------


## PhilT2

> Another reason given for cancer is that the immune system is too busy fighting off small stuff, be it environmental, diet, stress related and it is overwhelmed by that excess of tasks.

  This is like an idea promoted by anti-vaccine nutters, that too many vaccines can overwhelm the immune system. The reality is completely different, the bodies defences cope with the up to 40 million viruses and the 11 million bacteria that are in each cubic metre of air.  Metagenomic Characterization of Airborne Viral DNA Diversity in the Near-Surface Atmosphere
To my knowledge the body has no way of knowing which are likely to be fatal; it's just more successful in dealing with some and not with others.

----------

